# Chugger vs March pump



## vonromanz (6/4/14)

Hi everyone,

I've just managed to burn out my March 809 pump. Looking at getting a new or second hand one soon. I saw the Chugger pump and was wondering what the general consensus is between these two pumps?

Would anyone have a secondhand one to sell, or know where to get a new one for a good price?

Cheers


----------



## QldKev (6/4/14)

How did you burn out a March 809?


----------



## sp0rk (6/4/14)

I'm gonna bet running dry?


----------



## Spiesy (6/4/14)

vonromanz said:


> Would anyone have a secondhand one to sell, or know where to get a new one for a good price?


Hi mate,

We import, distribute and retail Chugger Pumps. 

http://fullpint.com.au


----------



## vonromanz (6/4/14)

sp0rk said:


> I'm gonna bet running dry?


Yes, you are right. Teaching my brother how to brew. Forgot to tell him to turn the pump off. My bad. Would never happen if i do it by myself.


----------



## Yob (6/4/14)

Won't you just have to replace the head?


----------



## vonromanz (6/4/14)

No mate, I wish. The power tripped and after turning it back on smoke was coming from the motor. Opened it up and the plastic surrounding some of the copper threads was melted and the copper itself was dark compared to some of the other copper threads


----------



## vonromanz (6/4/14)

Spiesy said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> We import, distribute and retail Chugger Pumps.
> 
> http://fullpint.com.au


Hi mate, thanks for that. What is the difference between the Inline and Centre Inlet pump?


----------



## verysupple (6/4/14)

vonromanz said:


> Hi mate, thanks for that. What is the difference between the Inline and Centre Inlet pump?


That's a good question. I've always wondered why the centre inlet ones are more expensive. Is it something to do with the angle at which the liquid is ariving at the working parts?

Also, what's the difference between a chugger and a march pump? They look pretty similar to me.


----------



## elcarter (6/4/14)

Center has slightly higher output and you may have an easier time connecting depending on your setup orientation requirements. 

Worth noting the center has a 3/4" inlet which may mean you'll need an additional reducer to get it back to 1/2". Full pint has those too.


----------



## verysupple (6/4/14)

elcarter said:


> Center has slightly higher output and you may have an easier time connecting depending on your setup orientation requirements.
> 
> Worth noting the center has a 3/4" inlet which may mean you'll need an additional reducer to get it back to 1/2". Full pint has those too.


Good to know! Having to reduce down to 1/2" will affect the head pressure, right?


----------



## Cocko (6/4/14)

The main difference between the 'Centre' input and the 'Inline' would come if you are using the Centre with a full 3/4" input. This would create a pressurised output creating a higher flow.

That said, I am yet to see a home brew rig with out the input stepped down to a 1/2 fitting, so making them pretty much the same, leaving a plumbing orientation preference the main difference. 

When stepping down it is critical to use 'Full Bore' fittings.

Video: http://www.chugger.com.au/faq/

Verysupple: The obvious main difference is the SS head on the Chugger, the price and a slightly higher flow rate on a Chugger, really not enough to make a difference though.

I have used both in my time and both are great pumps IMO.

edit: Just don't run them dry


----------



## verysupple (6/4/14)

Good info. Thanks, Cocko.


----------



## QldKev (6/4/14)

Although the center inlet has a slightly higher flow, I went the inline pump to keep the hoses flush with the front of my brew stand.

Between the pumps?
March is more tried and tested, but the chugger has a stainless head which is more blingy. Does the chugger run Australian parts? I think both pumps seem great units.


----------



## Cocko (6/4/14)

Do you mean do we stock parts/spares for repairs or warranty, Kev?

If so, as the Distributor, yes we do.

If you mean are any parts made in Aus, no, they are made in China.


----------



## QldKev (6/4/14)

Cocko said:


> Do you mean do we stock parts/spares for repairs or warranty, Kev?
> 
> If so, as the Distributor, yes we do.
> 
> If you mean are any parts made in Aus, no, they are made in China.



Local parts is great, no long waits for repairs
I was hoping the motor itself was an Australian product then it would have been easier to support the local manufacturer.


----------



## Cocko (6/4/14)

LOL, Kev. Nice one....

Na, USA company, made in China, as I imagine March are, yeah?

Anyway, from experience and not a retailer - Both great pumps. heaps of threads around, on forums, with comparisons - Flow rates, noise testing etc...

If OP just needs a head, I have a March one sitting void, I will PM him.


----------



## mb-squared (6/4/14)

I don't know about how well March supports their pumps, but I can say that the Chugger reps stand behind their product very, very well. at least they did when they were known as "chugger.com.au". I suspect Full Pint is similar.

For those who don't know, Chugger had a very rough start when they added the 240V line of pumps. But they worked on it, replaced all the bad ones out there, no questions asked, and now their 240V pumps are excellent. In fact, several March pump owners get their heads swapped out for Chugger ones because of the increase in flow.

not affiliated, but I've had 4 (yes, 4!) of my Chuggers replaced, no questions. the last two I got (after the initial 240V bugs were worked out) have been running strong for several months now and I believe they will continue to do so for years to come. sure hope so at least


----------



## vonromanz (6/4/14)

Thank you all for the reply

Seems like the Chugger is a good option with the SS head. Will be in touch Spiesy


----------



## nathan_madness (6/4/14)

I've got both 2 x Chugger and 2 x March 815 center line pumps. There is no difference in the pumps to look at but the March pumps runs so much cooler than the Chugger ones. If you live Brissy Bayside area you can pop over and check both of them out in action.


----------



## Spiesy (6/4/14)

mb-squared said:


> I don't know about how well March supports their pumps, but I can say that the Chugger reps stand behind their product very, very well. at least they did when they were known as "chugger.com.au". I suspect Full Pint is similar.


Same people involved. Thank you for the vote of confidence.


----------



## lael (7/4/14)

nathan_madness said:


> I've got both 2 x Chugger and 2 x March 815 center line pumps. There is no difference in the pumps to look at but the March pumps runs so much cooler than the Chugger ones. If you live Brissy Bayside area you can pop over and check both of them out in action.


helpful post. Any difference in the volume / speed they output wort at?


----------



## nathan_madness (7/4/14)

lael said:


> helpful post. Any difference in the volume / speed they output wort at?


There is no real noticeable difference in flow rates, but I have never put them head to head in a pump off.


----------



## Spiesy (8/4/14)

From what I've seen, the biggest difference is in price - when comparing both stainless head versions.


----------



## Yob (8/4/14)

So is a march pump with a chugger head called a mugger?


----------



## SmallFry (8/4/14)

Yob said:


> So is a march pump with a chugger head called a mugger?


Nope, it's a "Church"


----------

